

Digital Mapping Technology Helps Polio Vaccinators Zero In - tarekayna
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Topics/Health/Digital-Mapping-Technology-Helps-Polio-Vaccinators-Zero-In?WT.mc_id=11_06_2012_mapping2_tw&WT.tsrc=Twitter

======
erikmagnuson
This is awesome. Technologies we have take for granted in the developed world
now saving lives in the developing world.

